# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Informaatio kaukoliikenteen bussien linjakilvissä

## Karosa

Paras linjakilpi olisi että siinä lukisi vain isolla minne se on menossa, ei mitään muuta. Esimerkiksi: [ H E L S I N K I I N ]

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Paras linjakilpi olisi että siinä lukisi vain isolla minne se on menossa, ei mitään muuta. Esimerkiksi: [ H E L S I N K I I N ]


Mutta entä jos paikan A ja B välillä on useita reittejä, silloinhan tuolla pelkän määränpään (B) ilmoittamisella ei ole asiakkaalle hyötyä jos hän haluaa johonkin paikkaan joka on matkan varrella. Käytännön kokemuksella voidaan sanoa, että ei ne asiakkaat (jotka haluavat paikkaan B) aina osaa kyytiin vaikka kilvissä olisi paikat A ja C joiden välissä on paikka B (ja jonne ei pääse kuin paikan A kautta kulkemalla) mutta jota ei erikseen kilvissä nimeltä mainita...Tuo yhden määränpään kilpiteksti sopii hyvin lyhyille matkoille joissa ei ole välipaikkavarianttia.

----------


## J80

> Mutta entä jos paikan A ja B välillä on useita reittejä, silloinhan tuolla pelkän määränpään (B) ilmoittamisella ei ole asiakkaalle hyötyä jos hän haluaa johonkin paikkaan joka on matkan varrella. Käytännön kokemuksella voidaan sanoa, että ei ne asiakkaat (jotka haluavat paikkaan B) aina osaa kyytiin vaikka kilvissä olisi paikat A ja C joiden välissä on paikka B (ja jonne ei pääse kuin paikan A kautta kulkemalla) mutta jota ei erikseen kilvissä nimeltä mainita...Tuo yhden määränpään kilpiteksti sopii hyvin lyhyille matkoille joissa ei ole välipaikkavarianttia.



Mutta jos esim. kilpien koko yms. seikka rajoittaa kaikkien osoitteiden SELVÄSTI erottumisen, olisiko syytä karsia "ylimääräisiä" tekstejä pois, että matkustajat näkisivät pysäkille edes sen määränpään...!? Ja vaikka kilvessä lukisi joka kadunnimikin, ei kaikki osaa kyytiin. Alla eräs esimerkki lähietäisyydeltä kuvatusta autosta... Mitenkähän tämäkin kilpiteksti erottuu pysäkillä seisovalle matkaajalle..

http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2010-06/134.html

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mutta jos esim. kilpien koko yms. seikka rajoittaa kaikkien osoitteiden SELVÄSTI erottumisen, olisiko syytä karsia "ylimääräisiä" tekstejä pois, että matkustajat näkisivät pysäkille edes sen määränpään...!? Ja vaikka kilvessä lukisi joka kadunnimikin, ei kaikki osaa kyytiin. Alla eräs esimerkki lähietäisyydeltä kuvatusta autosta... Mitenkähän tämäkin kilpiteksti erottuu pysäkillä seisovalle matkaajalle..
> 
> http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2010-06/134.html


Huonosti. Huonoille kilville ei aina voi mitään. Ja kuten sanottu, ei auta mitään mitä lukee kilvissä, jos asiakas ei muuten tule autoon kuin sillon jos paikannimi lukee kilvissä. Ts. Kyröskoskelainen ei tule kyytiin ellei kilvissä lue Kyröskoski (vaikka lukisi mitä Ikaalisia tms.) niin ei silloin kilpitekstin parantamisella voiteta. Onneksi suurin osa asiakkaista pärjää "hieman" yleistävillä kilvillä.

----------


## Karosa

> Huonosti. Huonoille kilville ei aina voi mitään. Ja kuten sanottu, ei auta mitään mitä lukee kilvissä, jos asiakas ei muuten tule autoon kuin sillon jos paikannimi lukee kilvissä. Ts. Kyröskoskelainen ei tule kyytiin ellei kilvissä lue Kyröskoski (vaikka lukisi mitä Ikaalisia tms.) niin ei silloin kilpitekstin parantamisella voiteta. Onneksi suurin osa asiakkaista pärjää "hieman" yleistävillä kilvillä.


Hankkikoot sitten tuulilasin 42" tuumaisia plasma telkkareita sinne katolle kertomaan tarkalleen mihin menossa..

Jos lukee paikka C, niin kyllähän sen normaalikin ihminen tajuaa jos maalaisjärkeä käyttää että pysäyttää bussin ja kysyy meneekö sinne B paikkaa vai ei..

----------


## Madmax

> Hankkikoot sitten tuulilasin 42" tuumaisia plasma telkkareita sinne katolle kertomaan tarkalleen mihin menossa..
> 
> Jos lukee paikka C, niin kyllähän sen normaalikin ihminen tajuaa jos maalaisjärkeä käyttää että pysäyttää bussin ja kysyy meneekö sinne B paikkaa vai ei..


En oikein ymmärrä miksi se informaation jakaminen maksaville asiakkaille on joillekkin niin vaikeaa. Ja aina siitä tulee kuskien taholta sanomista jos pysäyttää väärän auton.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jos lukee paikka C, niin kyllähän sen normaalikin ihminen tajuaa jos maalaisjärkeä käyttää että pysäyttää bussin ja kysyy meneekö sinne B paikkaa vai ei..


Näinhän sen luulisi olevan ja onneksi enemmistö toimiikin näin mutta ei ole ihan yhden käden sormilla luettavissa ne kerrat, jolloin asiakas ei pysty tähän eikä edes pysäytä kuljettajaa varmistaakseen reittiä. Elämän realiteetit poikkeavat hyvin usein jlf:n teoreettisesta todellisuudesta.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

150 mm on minimi tekstin korkeus, jos se on tarkoitettu bussin pysäyttämisen perusteeksi.
Bussin pysäyttämiseen kuluu aika T
T=L+C+M+R+U+V+P, missä
L on kilven lukemiseen tarvittava aika, 0,2 s
C on luetun ymmärtämiseen tarvittava aika, 0,5 s
R on matkustajan reaktioaika, 1,5 s
U on kuljettajan reaktioaika 1,0 s
V on bussin ilmajarrun viive, 0,2 s
P on bussin pysäyttämiseen tarvittava aika, 50 km/h nopeudesta 4 s

T on noin 7 s, josta voidaan bussin hidastumisen takia tinkiä noin 3 s (jos päässäni ratkaisin differentiaaliyhtälön oikein)

Noin 4 sekunnissa bussi kulkee noin 60 m

Teksti, joka ei ole 60 m päästä luettavissa, on bussin pysäytyskriteerinä merkityksetön taajama-alueella.

Erään kerran kyytiini pyrki varusmies, joka oli lukenut linjakilvestä, että SÄKYLÄ.  Kilvessä luki METSÄKYLÄ.  Taisi olla rullakilpi epätasaisesti valaistu

----------


## Knightrider

Siinä onkin sitten miettimistä, kun Helsinki-Hamina-Lappeenranta-Imatra-Expressbus pienellä präntätyllä kilvellään lähestyy Itäväylällä 80km/h tätä kohtaa ajaen 90% varmasti toisiksi vasemmaisinta kaistaa eli Itäväylän oikeanpuolista kaistaa aikaisemmin näkemänsä tämän opasteen vuoksi. Jos taas bussi kulkeekin oikeanpuolimmaisella reunalla, tämä kyltti estää näkyvyyden bussin ja matkustajan välillä. Kyltti on 19 metrin päässä lyhyehköstä pysäkkikaistasta.

----------


## Miska

> Siinä onkin sitten miettimistä, kun Helsinki-Hamina-Lappeenranta-Imatra-Expressbus pienellä präntätyllä kilvellään lähestyy Itäväylällä 80km/h tätä kohtaa ajaen 90% varmasti toisiksi vasemmaisinta kaistaa eli Itäväylän oikeanpuolista kaistaa aikaisemmin näkemänsä tämän opasteen vuoksi. Jos taas bussi kulkeekin oikeanpuolimmaisella reunalla, tämä kyltti estää näkyvyyden bussin ja matkustajan välillä. Kyltti on 19 metrin päässä lyhyehköstä pysäkkikaistasta.


Tuo Kipparlahden pysäkki ei ole pikavuoropysäkki, joten Imatran pika voi aivan hyvin ajaa tuossa vaikka vasemmanpuoleista kaistaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuo Kipparlahden pysäkki ei ole pikavuoropysäkki, joten Imatran pika voi aivan hyvin ajaa tuossa vaikka vasemmanpuoleista kaistaa.


No kaukoliikenteen pysäkki kumminkin, vaikkei noin sekavaa kilpeä tulisikaan vastaan on paikka aika hankala.

----------


## Lasse

> No kaukoliikenteen pysäkki kumminkin, vaikkei noin sekavaa kilpeä tulisikaan vastaan on paikka aika hankala.


No jos siinä seisot ja näet kaukoliikennebussin, viito! Jos se on vakio, se pysähtyy, jos ei niin se ajaa ohi. Ei tämä mitään pirun atomifysiikkaa ole...!

----------


## Admiral Observer

> No jos siinä seisot ja näet kaukoliikennebussin, viito! Jos se on vakio, se pysähtyy, jos ei niin se ajaa ohi. Ei tämä mitään pirun atomifysiikkaa ole...!


Hyvin sanottu. Ja mikä oleellisinta; kuljettajat eivät ole telepaatteja jotka tietävät mihin olet pyrkimässä tai mitään laserkatseisia että näksivät jokaisen pienen kädenliikkeen jota pidetään viittauksena. "Käytä heijastinta turvallisuutesi varmistamiseksi aina hämärän ja pimeän aikana. Helpota kuljettajan työtä ja pysäytä auto viittaamalla niin kauan, kunnes auto osoittaa (suuntamerkillä) pysähtyvänsä pysäkille". Ohje jolla varmistat oman kyytiinpääsysi ja helpotat kuljettajan työtä. Listaahan voisi jatkaa "loputtomiin" mutta usein asioiden helpottamiseksi ei vaadita kuin pieniä, yksinkertaisia toimenpiteitä joilla on suuri vaikutus. Itse alkuperäiseen kohteeseen sopisi hyvin "varmista etukäteen käyttämäsi bussin käyttämät pysäkit ja pikavuorojen kohdalla varmista että pysäkillä on erillinen PIKAVUORO-lisäkyltti.

----------


## Knightrider

> No jos siinä seisot ja näet kaukoliikennebussin, viito! Jos se on vakio, se pysähtyy, jos ei niin se ajaa ohi. Ei tämä mitään pirun atomifysiikkaa ole...!


Mutta kun siitä ajaa ties kuinka monta muuta vakiolinjaa, esim. Pukkilan liikenteen ja Vuorelan liikenteen autot sekä tunnuksettomat vakiot - itse kun matkustan matkakortilla niin käy vain U-linjat. Pysäkki on mahdoton jo siksi, että kun se bussi kulkee siellä parin kaistan päässä niin kerran kävi niin että vaikka viitoin jo kaukaa niin välissä ollut rekka esti kuskia enää vaihtamasta kaistaa ajoissa. Välillä myöskin pysäkille pysähtynyt 16, 58 tai 59 huonolla hetkellä estää näkyvyyden juuri kriittisellä hetkellä ja bussi ajaa 80kmh vasempaa kaistaa ohi.

Lisäksi talvella pysäkki on ärsyttävä, sillä jotta havaitset bussin aikaisemmin mainitun kyltin takaa tarpeeksi ajoissa, on koko ajan seisottava kopin ulkopuolella tien reunassa, tuuli sitten kuinka kovaa tahansa ja on reunassa jäätynyttä loskaa tai auran muodostama kinos. No, talvi on talvi.

Ongelmana on kaistoitus, joka jo reilusti ennen pysäkkiä ohjeistaa ajamaan vasempia kaistoja. Myöskin Kulosaaresta liittyviä väistääkseen kannattaa ajaa vasenta kaistaa. Ja tämä unohtui mainita, kaiken huipuksi. Kuski väistää Kulosaaren liittymän menemällä vasemmille kaistoille ja sitten ollaakin jo hyvää vauhtia ohittamassa kyseistä pysäkkiä.

----------


## Tunni

> Mutta kun siitä ajaa ties kuinka monta muuta vakiolinjaa, esim. Pukkilan liikenteen ja Vuorelan liikenteen autot


Ne Vuorelan vuorot on kaikki pikavuoroja. Usein on joku pyrkimässä kyytiin vakiovuoropysäkiltä, sitten vilkutetaan takaisin. Se tuulilasilla oleva pikavuorokyltti ei ehkä näy tarpeeksi hyvin, tai auton väritys hämää. Kaiken lisäksi moniin Vuorelan busseihin saa kilpiin HAMINA-HELSINKI mutta ei HELSINKI-HAMINA, joten sitten tulee kyselyjä että mihin päin tämä oikein on menossa.

Bussikuskin pitäisi pystyä ennakoimaan, että pysäkillä voi olla matkustaja. Jos matkustaja on selkeästi esillä ja antaa pysähtymismerkin, mutta bussikuski ei ole tarpeeksi tarkkaavainen ja ajaa ohi, niin samantien soitto liikennöitsijälle ja liikennöitsijä järjestää korvaavan kyydin.

----------


## Lasse

> Mutta kun siitä ajaa ties kuinka monta muuta vakiolinjaa, esim. Pukkilan liikenteen ja Vuorelan liikenteen autot sekä tunnuksettomat vakiot


Kuten Tunni jo kertoi, Vuorelan vuorot ovat pikoja. Tunnuksettomia vakioja siitä menee päivässä neljä Helsinkiin päin. Kolme Pukkilan autoa ja yksi Porvoon Liikenteen Kilpilhadesta tuleva.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuten Tunni jo kertoi, Vuorelan vuorot ovat pikoja. Tunnuksettomia vakioja siitä menee päivässä neljä Helsinkiin päin. Kolme Pukkilan autoa ja yksi Porvoon Liikenteen Kilpilhadesta tuleva.


Plus useat tilausajot. Mutta joka kaukobussille heiluttaminen toiminee käytännön ratkaisuna, vaikkakaan satunnainen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ei osaa tälläisiä ratkaisuja suorittaa, vaan odottaa oikeaa bussia kaikkien kaukobussien pysäyttämisen sijaan. Ja siinä pitääkin olla tarkkana, ja jos silloinkaan voi olla satavarma bussiin pääsystä, ennenkuin oppii kantapään kautta, on pysäkin suunnittelussakin oltava jonkin verran vikaa.

----------


## Lasse

> Plus useat tilausajot. Mutta joka kaukobussille heiluttaminen toiminee käytännön ratkaisuna, vaikkakaan satunnainen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ei osaa tälläisiä ratkaisuja suorittaa, vaan odottaa oikeaa bussia kaikkien kaukobussien pysäyttämisen sijaan. Ja siinä pitääkin olla tarkkana, ja jos silloinkaan voi olla satavarma bussiin pääsystä, ennenkuin oppii kantapään kautta, on pysäkin suunnittelussakin oltava jonkin verran vikaa.


Antaudun!

En ole tajunnutkaan että joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen onkin näin ylivoimaisen vaikea tehtävä ihmiskunnalle!

----------


## Knightrider

> Antaudun!
> 
> En ole tajunnutkaan että joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen onkin näin ylivoimaisen vaikea tehtävä ihmiskunnalle!


Millä tavalla? Väitin, että tasan yksi pysäkki kaikista, joita olen käyttänyt on hankala monien tekijöiden summasta johtuen, kun on menossa bussiin, jolla on pienikirjaisiminen näyttö. Jos yksi pysäkki on kohtuuhankala joukkoliikenneharrastalle, on se sattunnaismatkailijalle luultavimmin vaikea tapaus - hänhän saattaa pysäyttää bussin vasta, kun näkee linjanumeron.

Kulosaaresta tulevat autot hankaloittavat myös bussin pysähtymistä tuolle pysäkille siinä vaiheessa, missä kuljettaja voi havaita pysäytysmerkin.

_(!)Havainnekuva ei ole mittakaavassa_

----------


## LateZ

Onneksi on ExpressBus-järjestelmä luotu helpottamaan autojen tunnistamista. Niinpä tuossakin paikassa voi huoletta antaa Linja-Karjalan ExpressBusin mennä ohi, jos haluaa vaikkapa Söderkullaan, perässä tulee sitten tuttu ruskearaitainen Kotkan vakio. Tai sitten toisinpäin...

----------


## Knightrider

> Onneksi on ExpressBus-järjestelmä luotu helpottamaan autojen tunnistamista. Niinpä tuossakin paikassa voi huoletta antaa Linja-Karjalan ExpressBusin mennä ohi, jos haluaa vaikkapa Söderkullaan, perässä tulee sitten tuttu ruskearaitainen Kotkan vakio. Tai sitten toisinpäin...


Kyllähän U-vuoroja (830-870) ajetaan yhtä paljon sekä Expressbus-tarroin, että ilman. En voi esim. mistään tietää, tuleeko tuttu 870-vuoro valkoisena eebeenä vai ESLL:n omissa kellertävissä väreissä.

----------


## Tunni

> Antaudun!
> 
> En ole tajunnutkaan että joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen onkin näin ylivoimaisen vaikea tehtävä ihmiskunnalle!


 :Very Happy:  Naulan kantaan.




> Väitin, että tasan yksi pysäkki kaikista, joita olen käyttänyt on hankala monien tekijöiden summasta johtuen, kun on menossa bussiin, jolla on pienikirjaisiminen näyttö. Jos yksi pysäkki on kohtuuhankala joukkoliikenneharrastalle, on se sattunnaismatkailijalle luultavimmin vaikea tapaus - hänhän saattaa pysäyttää bussin vasta, kun näkee linjanumeron.


Kun näet bussin mutta et erota linjakilpeä, anna sille pysähtymismerkki. Kun bussi tulee lähemmäs ja on pysähtymässä, pystyt jo lukemaan linjakilven. Jos bussi on väärä, anna sille merkki että mene ohi. Onko tämä tosiaan niin vaikeaa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun näet bussin mutta et erota linjakilpeä, anna sille pysähtymismerkki. Kun bussi tulee lähemmäs ja on pysähtymässä, pystyt jo lukemaan linjakilven. Jos bussi on väärä, anna sille merkki että mene ohi. Onko tämä tosiaan niin vaikeaa?


On.

Yllä esitetyt näkemykset ovat tuottajalähtöisiä, eivät asiakaslähtöisiä. Asiakkaan kannalta on ihan yhdentekevää mikä järjestely on optimi kuljettajan tai liikennöitsijän näkökulmasta. Puhtaasti matkustajanäkökulmasta juna on helpompi kuin esim. Expressbussi, koska jokainen vuoro näkyy reaaliaikaisesti monitorissa ja taululla, ne tulevat laiturille siinä järjestyksessä kuin on ilmoitettu ja pysähtyvät aina, ja jokainen vuoro vielä kuulutetaan erikseen.

Se onko tämä realistista bussiliikenteessä joka pysäkillä on toinen juttu. Voi olla että ei ole realistista, mutta se ei silti poista matkustajan kokemaa epämukavuutta. Kukin voi miettiä tykönään haluaisiko nousta esim. lentokoneeseen, joka pitäisi kättä heilauttamalla pysäyttää kiitotien varressa seisten tai muuten se rullaisi pysähtymättä takaisin lähtökiitoon ja jatkaisi matkaansa. Suuremmilla linja-autoasemilla toki on monitoreja, kuulutuksia ja opasteita, mutta se ei estä sitä etteikö liikennöitsijän ainakin kannattaisi miettiä millaisia asiakasystävällisiä käytäntöjä voisi löytää pienemmille pysäkeille. Teknologian kehityskin saattaa auttaa asiaa. Mahtaisiko vielä koettaa päivä, jolloin joka pysäkillä on energiatehokas, aurinkopaneelilla toimiva OLED-näyttö, joka mobiiliyhteyden kautta saisi näytettäväkseen reaaliaikaiset liikennetiedot?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> On.
> 
> Yllä esitetyt näkemykset ovat tuottajalähtöisiä, eivät asiakaslähtöisiä. Asiakkaan kannalta on ihan yhdentekevää mikä järjestely on optimi kuljettajan tai liikennöitsijän näkökulmasta. Puhtaasti matkustajanäkökulmasta juna on helpompi kuin esim. Expressbussi, koska jokainen vuoro näkyy reaaliaikaisesti monitorissa ja taululla, ne tulevat laiturille siinä järjestyksessä kuin on ilmoitettu ja pysähtyvät aina, ja jokainen vuoro vielä kuulutetaan erikseen.
> 
> Se onko tämä realistista bussiliikenteessä joka pysäkillä on toinen juttu. Voi olla että ei ole realistista, mutta se ei silti poista matkustajan kokemaa epämukavuutta. Kukin voi miettiä tykönään haluaisiko nousta esim. lentokoneeseen, joka pitäisi kättä heilauttamalla pysäyttää kiitotien varressa seisten tai muuten se rullaisi pysähtymättä takaisin lähtökiitoon ja jatkaisi matkaansa. Suuremmilla linja-autoasemilla toki on monitoreja, kuulutuksia ja opasteita, mutta se ei estä sitä etteikö liikennöitsijän ainakin kannattaisi miettiä millaisia asiakasystävällisiä käytäntöjä voisi löytää pienemmille pysäkeille. Teknologian kehityskin saattaa auttaa asiaa. Mahtaisiko vielä koettaa päivä, jolloin joka pysäkillä on energiatehokas, aurinkopaneelilla toimiva OLED-näyttö, joka mobiiliyhteyden kautta saisi näytettäväkseen reaaliaikaiset liikennetiedot?


Totta pieneltä osin näinkin. Tosin käsiteltävässä tapauksessa ongelmahan on infrastruktuurissa oleva huono suunnittelu jossa auton kilvitys tai muu informaatioparannus ei auttaisi juurikaa tässä kohtaa olevaa ongelmaa vaan aiheuttaisi ongelmia kokonaisuuden muissa osissa. Jos päivittäinen sanomalehtesi ei mahdu postiluukustasi sisään kun luukun suuaukko on liian pieni, niin et kai vaadi sanomalehteä painamaan pienempää lehteä? Tässä tapauksessa pysäkin paikkaa pitäisi muuttaa tai liikennejärjestelyitä muuttaa. Todennäköisesti infrastruktuurin muutoskulut ovat niin suuret etteivät ne kata saatavaa hyötyä, mutta jotain pieniä toimenpiteitä voisi tehdä kuten tuon opastekilven siirto ensi tilassa.

----------


## Tunni

> Puhtaasti matkustajanäkökulmasta juna on helpompi kuin esim. Expressbussi, koska jokainen vuoro näkyy reaaliaikaisesti monitorissa ja taululla, ne tulevat laiturille siinä järjestyksessä kuin on ilmoitettu ja pysähtyvät aina, ja jokainen vuoro vielä kuulutetaan erikseen. Se onko tämä realistista bussiliikenteessä joka pysäkillä on toinen juttu. Voi olla että ei ole realistista, mutta se ei silti poista matkustajan kokemaa epämukavuutta.


En usko kovinkaan monen matkustajan olevan niin avuton, ettei osaisi heiluttaa kättään bussille tai tuntisi sen epämukavaksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En usko kovinkaan monen matkustajan olevan niin avuton, ettei osaisi heiluttaa kättään bussille tai tuntisi sen epämukavaksi.


Sanotaanko niin että jos odottaa jossain moottoritien varressa Expressbussia mennäkseen lentokentälle, saa olla aika skarppina ettei bussi aja ohi. Käden nostaminen sinänsä tuskin on absoluuttinen kynnyskysymys, mutta aina on se vaara etteivät kuljettaja tai odottava matkustaja huomaa toistaan. Ja jos seuraava vuoro tulee tunnin päästä ja sillä myöhästyy lennolta, voi stressitaso nousta hieman. Junalla matkustaessa ei ole tällaista riskiä.

Tietysti bussi ei ole juna, eikä tarvitsekaan olla, mutta pointtini on, että sen sijaan että todetaan että kaipa tämä matkustajalle kelpaa, olisi fiksumpaa jos liikennöitsijä ja - aivan oikein - myös infrasta vastuussa oleva taho vaikka yhdessä miettisivät mitä mahdollisia ratkaisuja voisi löytyä millä haittaa vähennetään. Voi olla ettei sellaisia ole tai että eivät ole toteuttamiskelpoisia, mutta pohdintatyö kannattaa silti, koska jos matkustajaystävällisiä ratkaisuja löytyy niin parantaahan se matkustuskokemusta ja houkuttaa lisää matkustajia. Palveluinnovointi olisi äärettömän kannatettava asia.

Niin, linjakilvethän ovat vain yksi pieni osa tätä kokonaisuutta. Matkustuskokemus muodostuu melkoisen infrastruktuurin yhteen pelaamisen tuloksena.

----------


## Lasse

> Käden nostaminen sinänsä tuskin on absoluuttinen kynnyskysymys, mutta aina on se vaara etteivät kuljettaja tai odottava matkustaja huomaa toistaan. Ja jos seuraava vuoro tulee tunnin päästä ja sillä myöhästyy lennolta, voi stressitaso nousta hieman. Junalla matkustaessa ei ole tällaista riskiä.


Jotenkin tuntuu että sinulla on vallan yltiöpositiivisen luottavainen asenne junaliikennettä kohtaan, kun taas bussliikenteessä ei tunnu onnistuvan mikään.

Itse olen kuullut että monelle on käynyt niin, että tämän pomminvarman raideliikenteen pomminvarmalle laiturille saavuttuaan, onkin näyttötaulussa lukenut heidän junan kohdallaan "Peruttu". Tällöin lennolta myöhästyy ihan yhtä lailla kuin bussiliikenteessä sattuvan kommunikaatiokatkoksesta aiheutuvan kyydistä jäämisen takiakakin. Olen myös kuullut kerrottavan, että junakin saattaa porhaltaa pysähtymättä (ja vielä kovemmalla nopeudella kuin bussi pysäkin ohi) aseman ohi, jolle sen olisi kuulunut pysähtyä. Ja jälleen tämä kovan onnen lentomatskustaja jäi maan kamaralle nuolemaan näppejään kun Boeningi nousi ilmoihin.

Matkustajan velvollisuuksiin (kyllä, matkustajallakin on velvollisuuksia) kuuluu antaa näkyvä merkki kuljettajalle hyvissä ajoin. Pimeällä hänen on vielä varustauduttava niin, että kuljettaja pystyy hänet selvästi erottamaan ja pysähtymään turvallisesti. Tänä päivänä oikeastaan jokaisesta taskusta löytyy puhelin. Siihen kun laittaa valot ja heiluttelee niin kuljettajalla ei ole ongelmia nähdä ja pysähtyä pysäkille.

Kuljettajan velvollisuuksiin puolestaan kuuluu ajaa sellaista nopeutta, ja sellaisella kaistalla, että pystyy turvallisesti ja muuta liikennettä häiritsemättä pysähtymään pysäkille.

Jos matkustaja on epävarma onko tuleva bussi juuri se johon on pyrkimässä, kannattaa aina pysäyttää bussi ja varmistaa asia. Loppujen lopuksi se on myös kuljettajan kannalta mukavampaa niin, silloin asia on ainakin selvä, eikä tule perään soittoja että "kuski ajo ohi vaikka halusin kyytiin".
Jos pysäkkisi ohi kulkee paljon busseja, kannattaa maalaisjärjen käyttö. Eli, jos olet menossa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle, niin tuskin kannatta pysäyttää sitä Veolian matalattiabussia linjalla 5. Ja jos olet menossa Meilahdesta Munkkiniemeen, silloin se tuskin on se ExpressBus jota odotat. Kun katsoo aikataulun Matkahuollon sivuilta,  voi samalla varmistaa kuka on liikennöitsijä ja onko vuoro ExpressBus.

Bussin linjakilven koko on rajallinen. Se ei voi olla leveämpi kuin bussi, ja kuljettajankin tulisi nähdä ulos. Nykyään on yleisesti vakiintunut kilpi, jonka koko on mielestäni melko optimaalinen. Suoraa reittiä kulkevalle linjalle siihen saa isot näkyvät tekstit, kiemurtelevalle linjalle puolestaan kohtuu selkeästi paljon tietoa.

Ja vielä lopuksi tästä Kipparlahden pysäkistä. Tunnen tapauksen varsin hyvin, olen ajanut linjaa siitä ohi 13 vuotta. Ainoa ongelma siinä on se, että oikeanpuolimmainen kaista kääntyy lehäs välittömästi pysäkin jälkeen Herttoniemen liikenneympyrään. Lisäksi sulkuviiva alkaa sekin hyvin läheltä pysäkkiä, ja sulkuviivaahan EI saa ylittää. Tästä johtuen Itäväylää jatkavien bussien on lähes pakko ajaa Kipparlahdelle tultaessa keskimmäistä kaistaa. Tässä ei mielestäni ole suurta ongelmaa ollut. Kovin usein ei tältä pysäkiltä matkustajia tule, ja silloinkin kun on tullut, olen hyvin päässyt sinne keskikaistaltakin.
Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, mikäli sillä pysäkillä seisoo, ja näkee kaukoliikenneauton tulevan, käsi pystyyn. Jos se on pika, se ajaa ohi, ja jos se on vakio, niin se pysähtyy. U-linjatunnuksettomia vakioita siitä menee kolme Pukkilan vuoroa iltapäivälle ja kaksi Porvoon Liikenteen Kilpilahden vuoroa aamulla, eli lähes kaikissa kelpaa HSL lippu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Lassen kuvaamat junaliikenteen ongelmatilanteet voivat olla todellisia, mutta silloin kyseessä on palvelun laatupoikkeama ja liikennöitsijän väärä toiminta. Sen sijaan jos matkustaja epäonnistuu bussin pysäyttämisessä, kyseessä on matkustajan oma ongelma. Bussilla matkustaessa voi omalla töpeksimisellään aiheuttaa paljon helpommin vahinkoa kuin junaliikenteessä. Siksi bussimatka on nykykäytännöillä vähemmän asiakasystävällinen palvelukokemus kuin junamatka. Sen sijaan että vastuuta sysätään matkustajalle (vrt. "matkustajan velvollisuus on..."), kannattaisi bussiliikennöitsijöiden miettiä miten kokemusta voisi parantaa sellaiselle tasolle, että humalainen apinakin selviytyisi siitä, vaikka olisi jättänyt aivot narikkaan. Siis jos palvelua halutaan parantaa. Jos ei haluta, niin sitten tyydytään nykytilaan ja sysätään mahdollisimman laaja vastuu palvelun onnistumisesta asiakkaan itsensä niskaan.

----------


## Lasse

Eli palvelu on silloin huonompaa, jos matkustaja jää kyydistä oman töpeksintänsä vuoksi eikä silloin, kun tarjottu palvelu jäikin tarjoamatta?

Jos junaliikenteessä ei ole lainkaan sysätty vastuuta matkustajille, se tarkoittanee sitä, että VR hakee matkustajansa heidän omilta kotisohviltaan.
Ei. Kyllä raiteillakin matkustajalla on velvollisuuksia. Hänen tulee olla oikealla raiteella ja vielä oikeaan aikaan. Junan ovi kun menee lukkoon, se ei enää aukene kenellekään. Lisäksi samassa laiturissa voi seistä useampi yksikkö, joista vain viimeinen on lähdössä. Pitää tietää sekin.

Tiedän itse monta vanhempaa ihmistä jotka välttävät junamatkustamista juuri sen hankaluuden takia, ja valitsevat siksi bussin. Bussissa kun on aina henkilökunta lähellä jolta voi kysyä neuvoa. Näin ei välttämättä ole junassa, jossa kuljettaja on veturissa/ohjaamossa lukkojen takana ja konnari mököttää itsekseen jossain kopissa jota tämä epävarma matkustaja ei taatusti löydä.

Mikään järjestelmä ei ole 100% aukoton ja helppokäyttöinen kakille. Kaikkeen uuteen täytyy totutella. Ehkä nykyinen pysäkkijärjestelmä ei ole täysin aukoton. Kuitenkin tulisi kohtuuttoman kalliiksi rakennella terminaaleja 100 metrin välein. Tällöin nykyiset pysäkit ovat paras kompromissaratkaisu. Jos tiedät paremman samaan hintaan, kerro.

Siitä olen kuitenkin samaa mieltä, että joukkoon mahtuu huonojakin pysäkkitoteutuksia. Näihin toivoisikin arkkitehdeiltä hieman enemmän harkintaa.

Suomessa kuitenkin tehdään tuhansia ja taas tuhansia onnistuneita bussimatkoja päivittäin 7 päivää viikossa, 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa, niin pimeässä kuin päivänvalossa, eli täysin epäonnistunut systeemi ei voi olla kyseessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jos matkustajalla on suuri riski jäädä kyydistä oman pienen virheen vuoksi tilanteessa joka kestää pari sekuntia niin silloin palvelu on konseptitasolla heikompi kuin jos tällaista riskiä ei ole. Täytyy tosin muistaa että tätä ongelmaa ei ole linja-autoasemalta toiselle matkustettaessa, jolloin palvelukokemus on olennaisesti parempi.

Jos juna perutaan tai niitä ajetaan miten sattuu niin toki se on palvelupoikkeama, huonoa palvelua. Ongelma ei kuitenkaan (pääosin?) ole itse palvelukonseptissa vaan toteutuksessa. Mainitsemasi tilanteet joissa samalla raiteella on useita runkoja ja vain yksi lähtee, ja jos tästä infoaminen on vielä puutteellista, niin onhan sekin totaalisen luokatonta palvelua. Tosin tuonkin määrittelisin poikkeustilanteeksi (josta pitää infota) enkä rautatieliikenteen konseptiin kuuluvaksi asiaksi, joka vain pitää tietää. Oikean raiteen löytäminen oikeaan aikaan ei useimmissa tapauksissa ole kohtuuton vaatimus, koska tilanne ei ole ohi sekunneissa vaan aikaa on kysyä (jos löytää jonkun jolta kysyä, mikä on kyllä VR:n ongelma jopa isoilla rautatieasemilla*) tai itse selvittää asia näyttötauluilta. Tietysti jos raide vaihtuu viime hetkellä ja sitten odotetaan että minuutissa pitäisi esim. tunnelin kautta siirtyä kokonaan toiselle laiturille ei ole ongelmatonta, jne.

......

*) Miksei VR:llä ole isoilla asemilla, esim. Tampereella, asemahallin keskellä pistettä jossa VR:n työntekijä neuvoo asiakkaita? Jos on kysyttävää, pitäisi muka jonottaa lipunmyyntiin eikä siellä kuitenkaan osata aina edes vastata. Ei osattu vastata edes siihen miten lastenhoitohuoneeseen voisi päästä kun ovi oli lukossa. Toisella kertaa saman kysymyksen kanssa ohi kulkenut konduktööri neuvoi sentään laituritoimistoon, missä ovikellon takana istunut virkailija tuli selvittämään asiaa: lastenhoitohuoneen oven vieressä olikin kolikkoautomaatti, jonka vieressä ei ollut mitään kylttiä maksullisuudesta ja kolikkoaukon vierestäkin oli kulunut pois merkintä tarvittavasta euromäärästä - laitteesta ei siis maallikko päälle päin edes tiennyt onko se kolikkoautomaatti vai joku kulunvalvontalaite. Sekavaa, äärettömän sekavaa. Ei ihme että itse lastenhoitohuone oli priimakunnossa: tuskin sitä kukaan oli käyttänyt aikoihin. Ei asiakas voi tietää kenen kanssa pitäisi asioida vaan pitäisi olla joku joka vastaa kaikkiin kysymyksiin.

......

Ylipäänsä palvelun laadun arvioimisen näkökulmasta olen allerginen ilmaisulle "matkustajan velvollisuudet". Joka kerta kun se ilmaus lipsahtaa jonkun huulilta, jossain kuolee pieni palveluenkeli.  :Wink:  Ajatuksenahan on, että asiakas on jotenkin itse vastuullinen saamastaan palvelusta ja velvollinen auttamaan palveluntarjoajaa tekemään työnsä. Mutta ei palvelussa ole kyseessä mikään tasavertaisten osapuolten yhteistyö vaan toinen osapuoli luopuu rahasummasta ja odottaa saavansa vastineeksi mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua. On palveluntarjoajan intressissä tarjota tällaista, jotta rahavirta ei tyrehdy. Eikä hyvän palvelun tuottaminen pääsääntöisesti edes maksa juurikaan enempää kuin huonon palvelun tuottaminen: kyse on vain viitseliäisyydestä palvelukonseptin ja -prosessin kehittämisessä sekä kunnioituksesta asiakasta kohtaan. Jos yksittäinen palvelutyöntekijä on kuningas, joka ei koe asiakaspalvelua arvolleen sopivaksi niin silloin mennään metsään jo startissa.

Hypoteettinen esimerkki vaikka hotellibisneksestä: miten toivotetaan asiakas tervetulleeksi. Jos asiakkaan saapuessa vastaanottovirkailija joutuu etsimään varausta koneelta ja miettimään mistä se huone nyt löytyisi, kyseessä on huonompi palvelu kuin jos virkailija vain toivottaisi tervetulleeksi ja ojentaisi saman tien avaimen. Ero taustalla olevassa prosessissa olisi vain se, että on aavistettu etukäteen että kenties tänä(kin) päivänä saapuu uusia asiakkaita, tulostettu lista valmiiksi ja valmisteltu huonejako ja avaimet etukäteen. Koska se ihminen istuu vastaanotossa joka tapauksessa koko ajan, ei tällaisista valmisteluista koidu periaatteessa mitään kustannuksia vaan se saattaa jopa nopeuttaa itse palvelutapahtumaa ja tehostaa työvoiman käyttöä asiakaspalvelukokemuksen parantumisen ohessa.

Ei minulla ole mitään valmista listaa millä toimilla joukkoliikenteen palvelukokemusta voitaisiin parantaa. Pointti vaan on, että joka kerran kun tekee mieli sanoa "matkustajan vastuu", kannattaisi kysyä itseltään "entä jos ei sittenkään - mitä muutoksia se vaatisi palvelukonseptiin tai -prosessiin?". Sen jälkeen brainstormataan ja suurin osa ajatuksista osoittautuu toteuttamiskelvottomiksi - mutta pieni joukko parannuksia toteutuu! Näitä ei ikinä toteuteta, jos ei kyseenalaisteta vallitsevia totuuksia.

Mutta sanotaan nyt vielä kerran, että itse lähtisin etsimään parannusmahdollisuuksia matkustajainfon suunnasta. Se olisi varmaan helpoin kohde. Matkan varrella täytyy sitten käytännössä kartoittaa koko palvelukokemus ja herää itsestään kysymys, että miksi tämä ja tämä täytyy infota, eikö voisi vain yksinkertaistaa asioita matkstajanäkökulmasta.

----------


## Samppa

> Ylipäänsä palvelun laadun arvioimisen näkökulmasta olen allerginen ilmaisulle "matkustajan velvollisuudet". Joka kerta kun se ilmaus lipsahtaa jonkun huulilta, jossain kuolee pieni palveluenkeli.  Ajatuksenahan on, että asiakas on jotenkin itse vastuullinen saamastaan palvelusta ja velvollinen auttamaan palveluntarjoajaa tekemään työnsä. Mutta ei palvelussa ole kyseessä mikään tasavertaisten osapuolten yhteistyö vaan toinen osapuoli luopuu rahasummasta ja odottaa saavansa vastineeksi mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua. On palveluntarjoajan intressissä tarjota tällaista, jotta rahavirta ei tyrehdy. Eikä hyvän palvelun tuottaminen pääsääntöisesti edes maksa juurikaan enempää kuin huonon palvelun tuottaminen: kyse on vain viitseliäisyydestä palvelukonseptin ja -prosessin kehittämisessä sekä kunnioituksesta asiakasta kohtaan. Jos yksittäinen palvelutyöntekijä on kuningas, joka ei koe asiakaspalvelua arvolleen sopivaksi niin silloin mennään metsään jo startissa.


Erittäin hyvä näkökulma asiakaspalvelun laatuun. Miten tämän pystyisi vääntämään kaikkien asiakaspalveluammateissa toimivien korvienväliin? Esim. osa HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajista.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ylipäänsä palvelun laadun arvioimisen näkökulmasta olen allerginen ilmaisulle "matkustajan velvollisuudet". Joka kerta kun se ilmaus lipsahtaa jonkun huulilta, jossain kuolee pieni palveluenkeli.  Ajatuksenahan on, että asiakas on jotenkin itse vastuullinen saamastaan palvelusta ja velvollinen auttamaan palveluntarjoajaa tekemään työnsä. Mutta ei palvelussa ole kyseessä mikään tasavertaisten osapuolten yhteistyö vaan toinen osapuoli luopuu rahasummasta ja odottaa saavansa vastineeksi mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua. On palveluntarjoajan intressissä tarjota tällaista, jotta rahavirta ei tyrehdy. Eikä hyvän palvelun tuottaminen pääsääntöisesti edes maksa juurikaan enempää kuin huonon palvelun tuottaminen: kyse on vain viitseliäisyydestä palvelukonseptin ja -prosessin kehittämisessä sekä kunnioituksesta asiakasta kohtaan. Jos yksittäinen palvelutyöntekijä on kuningas, joka ei koe asiakaspalvelua arvolleen sopivaksi niin silloin mennään metsään jo startissa.


Valitettavasti todellisessa maailmassa asiakkaalla (yleensä matkustaja on myös asiakas) ja myyjällä on molemmilla oikeuksia mutta myös velvollisuuksia. Vai haluaisitko amerikkalaistyyppisen lainsäädännön, jossa asiakas voi tehdä mitä vain ja myyjä/tuottaja on vastuussa ellei asiaa ole erikseen kielltty (vrt. älä pistä kissaa mikroaaltouuniin)? Olet oikeassa, matkustaja eli asiakas maksaa matkastaan ja siten maksaa joukkoliikenteessä työskentelevien palkan (ainakin markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä) ja siten edellyttää palvelua. Silloin myös täytyy kantaa ne vastuut omalta osaltaan matkan toteuttamiseksi, eli suurinpiirtein ne tekijät jotka nimimerkki Lasse kirjasi; näyttää selkeä pysähtymismerkki ajoissa ja epäselvissä tapauksissa pysäyttää vaikka vääräkin auto kyydistä jäämisen välttämiseksi. Lisäisin vielä velvollisuuksiin varmistaa että vuoro johon pyrkii pysähtyy todellakin pysäkillä jossa asiakas on ja se että on tarpeeksi ajoissa pysäkillä. Tuskin sinäkään hyväksyisit asiakkaitasi mitä tahansa jos olisit palveluammatissa? Vai oletko niitä, jotka seisovat linja-autopysäkillä kuin suolapatsaat ja olettavat kuljettajien telepaattisesti saavan tiedon halukkuudestasi tulla kyytiin? Vastaatko itse puhelimeen, jos se ei soi? Ynseät palvelutyöntekijät ovat valitettava ongelma joukkoliikenteessä, ongelma joka toivottavasti saadaan korjattua mutta kannattaa myös muistaa että "niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan".




> Ei minulla ole mitään valmista listaa millä toimilla joukkoliikenteen palvelukokemusta voitaisiin parantaa. Pointti vaan on, että joka kerran kun tekee mieli sanoa "matkustajan vastuu", kannattaisi kysyä itseltään "entä jos ei sittenkään - mitä muutoksia se vaatisi palvelukonseptiin tai -prosessiin?". Sen jälkeen brainstormataan ja suurin osa ajatuksista osoittautuu toteuttamiskelvottomiksi - mutta pieni joukko parannuksia toteutuu! Näitä ei ikinä toteuteta, jos ei kyseenalaisteta vallitsevia totuuksia.


Olen samaa mieltä; ei ole valmista listaa millä toimilla joukkoliikenteen palvelukokemusta voitaisiin parantaa. Kuitenkin voidaan myös kysyä aina kun ehdotetaan "mitä muutoksia palvelukonsepti tai -prosessi vaatisi" sijaan kannattaisi kysyä itseltään (asiakkaana) "miten minä voin helpottaa ja parantaa asiakaspalvelun toteutumista"? Miksi aina pitäisi pyrkiä "sohvaperunoistamaan" asiakkaita siihen, ettei itse tarvitse (tai muka voi) tehdä mitään itse vaan kaikki toteutuu tuosta vain? Ja sitten ihmetellä miksi palvelun hinta koko ajan nousee? Todellakin, brainstormaamisessa ei koskaan kannata suoralta kädeltä torjua mitään, mutta varmastikin voidaan yhdessä todeta että 5 :n edun vuoksi ei koskaan kannata tehdä 5 miljoonan :n investointia? 




> Mutta sanotaan nyt vielä kerran, että itse lähtisin etsimään parannusmahdollisuuksia matkustajainfon suunnasta. Se olisi varmaan helpoin kohde. Matkan varrella täytyy sitten käytännössä kartoittaa koko palvelukokemus ja herää itsestään kysymys, että miksi tämä ja tämä täytyy infota, eikö voisi vain yksinkertaistaa asioita matkstajanäkökulmasta.


Varmasti hyvä tie. Ehkä joskus, kun kaikilla on siru tai vastaava suora internetyhteys suoraan pään kautta nettiin ja kaikki linja-autot jatkuvassa internetyhteydessä, voidaan tämäkin keskustelu unohtaa. Nykyisellä yksinkertaistamistiellä on se ongelma, että n. 50% palautteesta vaatii lisää informaatiota niin aikatauluihin kuin linjakilpiinkin ja se toinen 50% niiden vähentämistä. Kummalle osapuolelle kumarrat ja kummalle pyllistät?

----------


## janihyvarinen

Juridisessa mielessä tietenkin molemmilla osapuolilla on oikeuksia ja velvollisuuksia. Mutta siinä vaiheessa kun sääntökirja kaivetaan esiin, peli on jo menetetty. Asiakas on aina oikeassa - silloinkin kun on väärässä. Fiksu palveluntarjoaja koettaa ensisijaisesti estää ongelmien syntymisen ennakolta ja toissijaisesti ratkaista ne aina siten, että asiakas voi kokea olleensa oikeassa. (Suosittelen asioimaan vaikka Stockmannilla niin voi saada käytännön esimerkkejä tällaisesta hienosta palveluasenteesta. Stockan myyjät eivät yleensä koskaan ryhdy väittelemään asiakkaan kanssa kumpi on oikeassa vaan pyrkivät ratkaisemaan tilanteen tahdikkaasti molempien eduksi.) Jos otetaan viimeaikainen esimerkki VR:n puolelta niin lipputoimiston laitteiden kaatuessa kesken maksutapahtuman tulisi asiakkaalle aina antaa vaikka käsin kirjoitettu lippu, vaikkei maksun välittymistä voitaisikaan varmistaa. Jos asiakas joutuu ostamaan toisen lipun ja hakemaan hyvitystä jälkikäteen, kyseessä on surkea palvelu. On palveluntarjoajan tehtävä suunnitella palveluprosessi sellaiseksi, että poikkeustilanteet pystytään hallitsemaan asiakasta vaivaamatta.

Palataan bussiliikenteeseen: sanot että asiakkaan vastuulla on varmistaa, että on oikealla pysäkillä, missä vuoro pysähtyy. Kyllä. Mutta miten asiakasta voisi auttaa tässä? Mistä tieto pysähtymisistä löytyy? Ovatko aikataulumateriaalit selkeät? Onko mahdollisesti karttoja saatavilla? Pysähtyvätkö kaikki vuorot samalla tavalla vai onko käyttäytymisessä eroja? Jos on eroja, voisiko niitä selkeyttää esim. brändäämällä eri linjoja / tuotteita pysähtymiskäyttäytymisen mukaan? Olisiko pysäkille mahdollista lisätä informaatiota? Olisiko mahdollista että vain harvoilla pysäkeillä pysähtyvät vuorot pysähtyisivät aina ilman pysäyttämismerkkiäkin? Jne.

Jaa miksi pitäisi pyrkiä sohvaperunoistamaan asiakkaita? Ehkä siksi että asiakkaat tykkäävät siitä ja tulevat takaisin. Käännetään kysymyksenasettelu: miksi pitäisi ehdoin tahdoin pompottaa, juoksuttaa ja stressata asiakkaita? Kuten sanottu, hyvä palvelu ei ole kuin marginaalisesti rahasta kiinni. Ei sen tuottaminen yleensä maksa enemmän kuin huonon palvelun tuottaminen.

Informaatiota on muuallakin kuin linjakilvissä. Kilvissä rajoitteena ovat tila ja selkeys. Sen sijaan muissa materiaaleissa tila ei yleensä rajoita. Silti paras tulos saataneen yksinkertaistamalla itse palvelua, jolloin ei tarvitse infota siitä niin monimutkaisesti. Lähiliikenteestä tulee mieleen Tampereen naapurikuntien liikenne, jonka linjastossa on enemmän variantteja kuin matkustaja kykenee yksinkertaisesti hahmottamaan. Palvelu paranisi säännönmukaistamalla ja yksinkertaistamalla reittejä ja aikatauluja. Silloin ei tarvita kovin monimutkaisia tekstejä linjakyltteihinkään. Mielenkiintoinen esimerkki oli taannoin Pispalan valtatiellä Paunun bussi, jonka linjakyltissä luki jotain tyyliin "71 Keskustori" ja alla pienemmällä "70 Kangasala". Ideaali olisi tietysti ettei olisi tuollaisia linjanumeron vaihtoja kesken kaiken. Mutta jos niitä on, minusta tuo kertoi kohtuullisesti mihin päin bussi oli jatkamassa. Tämä oli selkeä parannus siihen mitä joskus olen kokenut nimenomaan Paunun bussien kanssa.

----------


## Resiina

Ettei kävisi nin kuin aikoinaan kun Helsingistä lähtenyt bussi saapui Porvooseen niin asiakas ihmetteli että eikös tämä bussi menekkään lahteen kun kerran auton kyljessä luki Lahti (Pienellä)

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Juridisessa mielessä tietenkin molemmilla osapuolilla on oikeuksia ja velvollisuuksia. Mutta siinä vaiheessa kun sääntökirja kaivetaan esiin, peli on jo menetetty. Asiakas on aina oikeassa - silloinkin kun on väärässä. Fiksu palveluntarjoaja koettaa ensisijaisesti estää ongelmien syntymisen ennakolta ja toissijaisesti ratkaista ne aina siten, että asiakas voi kokea olleensa oikeassa. (Suosittelen asioimaan vaikka Stockmannilla niin voi saada käytännön esimerkkejä tällaisesta hienosta palveluasenteesta. Stockan myyjät eivät yleensä koskaan ryhdy väittelemään asiakkaan kanssa kumpi on oikeassa vaan pyrkivät ratkaisemaan tilanteen tahdikkaasti molempien eduksi.) Jos otetaan viimeaikainen esimerkki VR:n puolelta niin lipputoimiston laitteiden kaatuessa kesken maksutapahtuman tulisi asiakkaalle aina antaa vaikka käsin kirjoitettu lippu, vaikkei maksun välittymistä voitaisikaan varmistaa. Jos asiakas joutuu ostamaan toisen lipun ja hakemaan hyvitystä jälkikäteen, kyseessä on surkea palvelu. On palveluntarjoajan tehtävä suunnitella palveluprosessi sellaiseksi, että poikkeustilanteet pystytään hallitsemaan asiakasta vaivaamatta.


Yllättävän usein "sääntökirjaa" eli ohjeistusta esim. lippujen kelpoisuudesta joudutaan käyttämään asiakkaiden kanssa. Varsinkin silloin kun asiakas on käyttänyt lippuaan muiden tahojen kuin palveluntarjoajan tekemien rajoitusten vastaisesti. Onko asiakas silloin oikeassa? Tai jos asiakas on pyrkinyt pysäyttämään auton jossa on lukenut EI LINJALLA ja lähtenyt tämän ohitettua pysäkiltä ennenkuin oikea vuoro on tullut ja vaatii siitä esimerkiksi taksilaskua, maksaisitko sinä liikennöitsijän edustajana sen? Tai tyhmä kysymys, varmaankin maksaisit, eihän se sinun rahojasi ole? Valitettavasti on tilanteita jossa asiakas on väärässä. Joskus jopa muu ei auta kuin asiakkaalle sen osoittaminen. Ehkä olemme sitten tyhmiä palveluntarjoajia, mutta jossain kohtaa on otettava vain lusikka kauniiseen käteen. On myös hyvä muistaa, että jossain poikkeustilanteissa syy ja sen muodot eivät johdu palveluntarjoajasta tai ole mitenkään hänen hallittavissaan. Pitäisikö tällöinkin palveluntarjoajan vain ottaa mahdolliset taloudelliset tappiot mukisematta niskaansa? Tai tyhmä kysymys, varmaankin sinusta pitäisi, kun ei joukkoliikennealalla saa "tienata" tai tehdä tätä liiketaloudelliselta pohjalta.




> Palataan bussiliikenteeseen: sanot että asiakkaan vastuulla on varmistaa, että on oikealla pysäkillä, missä vuoro pysähtyy. Kyllä. Mutta miten asiakasta voisi auttaa tässä? Mistä tieto pysähtymisistä löytyy? Ovatko aikataulumateriaalit selkeät? Onko mahdollisesti karttoja saatavilla? Pysähtyvätkö kaikki vuorot samalla tavalla vai onko käyttäytymisessä eroja? Jos on eroja, voisiko niitä selkeyttää esim. brändäämällä eri linjoja / tuotteita pysähtymiskäyttäytymisen mukaan? Olisiko pysäkille mahdollista lisätä informaatiota? Olisiko mahdollista että vain harvoilla pysäkeillä pysähtyvät vuorot pysähtyisivät aina ilman pysäyttämismerkkiäkin? Jne.


Monin tavoin voidaan parantaa, sitä en kiellä. On hyvä muistaa, että pysäkit eivät ole liikenteenharjoittajat "hallintapiirissä" vaan ne ovat kunnallista infrastruktuuria joiden kohdalla joutuu joskus useinkin pyytämään esimerkiksi pika-kylttejä asennettavaksi pysäkille. Jopa asiakkaiden ja liikennöitsijöiden toimesta. Odotinkin tuota ehdotusta, että vuorot pysähtyisivät aina ilman pysäyttämismerkkiä-ehdotusta. Tämähän toimii hyvin maaseudulla ja muualla harvaan liikennöidyllä alueella, missä lähes poikkeuksetta pysäkillä olija on odottamassa bussia (mutta ei täälläkään aina odota bussia vaikka onkin pysäkillä). Kaupunkialueella tämä ei ole mahdollista, tai ainakaan järkevää ilman ajankäytön kasvamista. Pikavuoroillahan tämä voisi toimia pysäkkien määrän vuoksi, mutta samalla heikennettäisiin niiden näennäistä nopeutta ja monet niiden pysäkeistä ovat alueilla joissa rajoitus on enemmän kuin 60 km/h jolloin pysäkiltä poistuminen hidastaisi nopeutta. Ja toiseksi, miksi yhden pysäkillä olijan mahdollisen kyytiin tulemisen vuoksi jopa 60 ihmisen matkantekoa haitataan turhaan? Ajaako yhden asiakkaan etu aina automaattisesti muiden kyydissä olevien edun (nopean matkanteon) edelle?




> Informaatiota on muuallakin kuin linjakilvissä. Kilvissä rajoitteena ovat tila ja selkeys. Sen sijaan muissa materiaaleissa tila ei yleensä rajoita. Silti paras tulos saataneen yksinkertaistamalla itse palvelua, jolloin ei tarvitse infota siitä niin monimutkaisesti. Lähiliikenteestä tulee mieleen Tampereen naapurikuntien liikenne, jonka linjastossa on enemmän variantteja kuin matkustaja kykenee yksinkertaisesti hahmottamaan. Palvelu paranisi säännönmukaistamalla ja yksinkertaistamalla reittejä ja aikatauluja. Silloin ei tarvita kovin monimutkaisia tekstejä linjakyltteihinkään. Mielenkiintoinen esimerkki oli taannoin Pispalan valtatiellä Paunun bussi, jonka linjakyltissä luki jotain tyyliin "71 Keskustori" ja alla pienemmällä "70 Kangasala". Ideaali olisi tietysti ettei olisi tuollaisia linjanumeron vaihtoja kesken kaiken. Mutta jos niitä on, minusta tuo kertoi kohtuullisesti mihin päin bussi oli jatkamassa. Tämä oli selkeä parannus siihen mitä joskus olen kokenut nimenomaan Paunun bussien kanssa.


Tässä on kysymys, josta haluaisin enemmänkin mielipiteitä täällä jlf:llä. Reittien yksinkertaistaminen. Helpottaa toki liikenteen käyttämistä ja helpottaa siitä kertovan informaation luomista, MUTTA... Eikö reittien karsiminen kuitenkin heikennä tarjontaa? Kuvitellaan tilanne, jossa on pääreitin vieressä asuinalue, jonka kautta osa (n. 30-40%) vuoroista kulkee ja josta on noin 1-3 kilometriä pääväylälle. Jos tämä lenkki poistetaan, se nopeuttaa kauempaa tulevien vuorojen matkantekoa mutta näin tällä alueella asuvien ihmisten matka bussille kasvaa tuon 1-3 kilometriä. Nyt matkustus on tuolta sen verran suurta, että lenkkiä kannattaa ajaa. Kuinka moni ihminen vaihtaa omaan autoon tämän jälkeen? Matkustajat ja asiakkaat eivät ainoastaan arvosta nopeutta ja selkeyttä vaan myös ihan tuota helppoutta käyttää. On eri asia kävellä 1-3 kilometriä bussipysäkille kuin nousta oven edestä menevään bussiin (vaikka joskus joutuukin lähtemään aikaisemmin/odottamaan myöhemmin menevää bussia). Minä pelkään pahoin, että näillä toimenpiteillä varmasti saadaan hieman lisättyä matkustusta tuolta kaukaa, mutta kokonaismatkustuksen määrä jää negatiiviseksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jos Admiral Observer pidättäytyisi laittamasta sanoja suuhuni...

Jos postiluukusta kolahtaa korvausvaatimus niin ollaan tavallaan jo liian pitkällä prosessissa. Asiakas on jo tyytymätön. Ei kaikkia korvauksia mitä pyydetään voida maksaa, mutta joku myötätunnon osoitus voi toki silloinkin olla paikallaan: kahvilippu, ilmainen seuraava matka tms. (sen ilmaismatkan rajakustannus on niin pieni että se kannattaa antaa vaikka vika olisi asiakkaankin, siitä saa paljon positiivista vaikutusta). Mutta ennen kaikkea pitää estää tilanteen pääsy tähän pisteeseen. Pitää kysyä miksi matkustaja nappasi taksin. Koska luuli että bussi meni jo. Miksi luuli? Koska ei ollut tarpeeksi tietoa. Eli auttaisiko tiedon lisääminen, tavalla tai toisella? Lisäksi voi miettiä täsmällisyyden, reagointinopeuden yms. kannalta ja niistä saa lisää ajatuksia. Eli vaikka se matkustaja olisi ihan pöljä (ja tosielämässä joku pieni prosenttiosuus on TOSI pöljiä), oikea palveluprosessi ja oikeat menettelytavat voivat auttaa matkustajaa selviämään kunnialla, ja silloin vältetään ikävät reklamaatiotilanteet.

Se on totta että pysäkit eivät ole millään lailla liikennöitsijän hallintapiirissä. Näin ongelma siis laajenee yksittäisestä yrityksestä koskemaan koko arvoketjua. Jos pysäkki-infoa ja -infraa halutaan parantaa, täytyisi laittaa pystyyn eri tahojen yhteinen projekti, joka selvittää mitä nykyisen vastuunjaon puitteissa voisi tehdä paremmin vai pitäisikö vastuunjakoa jotenkin muuttaa.

Joka pysäkillä pysähtyminen voisi ehkä toimia pikavuorojen kanssa. Käytännössä jos pysäkki on totaalisen tyhjä, siitä voi silti ajaa ohi kevyesti hidastaen. Jos siellä seisoo joku, voisi pysähtyä ja ihminen sitten nousee kyytiin tai ei nouse. Ainakin ehtii lukea linjakyltin kunnolla tai kysyä apua kuljettajalta jolloin ei tule näistä reklamaatioita. Tai sitten pysäkit voi jakaa kahteen kategoriaan: isommat pysäkit, joilla pysähdytään aina, ja pienet pysäkit joilla pitää heilauttaa pysähtymismerkki. Maininta pysäkin luonteesta voisi (ohjeineen) lukea pysäkkikilvessä, esim. "Pysähdys vain tarvittaessa, nosta käsi merkiksi. (sama ruotsiksi) Stop at request only, please raise hand to give signal." Sinänsä en näe että muutama lisäpysähdys haittaisi kyydissä olijoita. Matka-aika pitenisi vain marginaalisesti, ja tärkeämpää on täsmällisyys kuin absoluuttinen matka-aika.

Mitä tulee reittimutkiin osalla vuoroista: en sanoisi että prioriteetti olisi aina ajaa suorinta reittiä. Mutka voi olla paikallaan jos se tuo matkustajia. Mutta se on ongelma jos osa vuoroista ajaa suoraan ja osa mutkan kautta. Matkustaja ei hahmota helposti tarjontaa. Ongelma pahenee jos mahdollisia lenkkivaihtoehtoja on useita ja jos lähtöminuutitkin vaihtelevat satunnaisesti.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jos postiluukusta kolahtaa korvausvaatimus niin ollaan tavallaan jo liian pitkällä prosessissa. Asiakas on jo tyytymätön. Ei kaikkia korvauksia mitä pyydetään voida maksaa, mutta joku myötätunnon osoitus voi toki silloinkin olla paikallaan: kahvilippu, ilmainen seuraava matka tms. (sen ilmaismatkan rajakustannus on niin pieni että se kannattaa antaa vaikka vika olisi asiakkaankin, siitä saa paljon positiivista vaikutusta). Mutta ennen kaikkea pitää estää tilanteen pääsy tähän pisteeseen. Pitää kysyä miksi matkustaja nappasi taksin. Koska luuli että bussi meni jo. Miksi luuli? Koska ei ollut tarpeeksi tietoa. Eli auttaisiko tiedon lisääminen, tavalla tai toisella? Lisäksi voi miettiä täsmällisyyden, reagointinopeuden yms. kannalta ja niistä saa lisää ajatuksia. Eli vaikka se matkustaja olisi ihan pöljä (ja tosielämässä joku pieni prosenttiosuus on TOSI pöljiä), oikea palveluprosessi ja oikeat menettelytavat voivat auttaa matkustajaa selviämään kunnialla, ja silloin vältetään ikävät reklamaatiotilanteet.


Pitäisikö liikennöitsijän muuttua korvausautomaatiksi, joka maksaa aina asiakkaalle vaikka vika epäonnistuneesta matkasta tai ylipäätään palautteen sisältö olisi esimerkiksi vain asiakkaan pään sisäisestä mielipahasta (samasta matkasta voi tulla hyvää palautetta, silti joku on tyytymätön)? Minkä viestin tämänkaltainen toiminta antaisi suurelle matkustavalle yleisölle? Elä vain kuin pellossa; älä ei viittaa kun auto tulee tai älä ole edes pysäkillä, jos tulee paha mieli niin kyllä me annetaan uusi ilmainen matka? Onhan joku kirjoittanut jopa Aamulehden mielipidesivulla omalla nimellään kun autot lähtevät ihan ajallaan ja aina myöhästyy bussista. Pitäisikö näille ammattimyöhästyjillekin vain silittää päätä ja luvata ilmaisia matkoja mielipahan välttämiseksi? Mitä se kertoisi jopa sadalle kyydissä olijalle, jotka ovat tulleet ajoissa itse paikalle? Eikö se kertoisi, että olivat tyhmiä kun toimivat yhteisen edun mukaisesti kun kerran myöhästyjällekin korvataan mielipaha hänen omasta myöhästymisestään? Ja oikeastikin suoranaisia huijauksia on aina olemassa joissa yritetään saada taloudellista hyötyä ilman todellista tapahtumaa. Ja vaikka ilmaismatkan kustanne on pieni (alv-osuuden verran verottajalle) niin mikäli näiden matkojen määrä suunnattomasti kasvaa, niin kasvavat silloin niihin menevät rahatkin ja joskus se rahasumma on suurempi kuin siitä saatava positiivinen vaikutus. Ja esimerkkitapaukseen, mitä voisi enää tehdä jos autossa lukee kissan kokoisin kirjaimin EI LINJALLA? Monta kertaa tämänkaltaisissa tapauksissa selviää, ettei asiakas edes lukenut kilpiä vaan pyrki kyytiin muuten vain. Vai pitäisikö kieltää tyhjänä ajaminen? Kyllä se prosenttiosuus valitettavasti on suurempi kuin tosi pieni. Mutta aina täytyy yrittää parantaa asioita mutta se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että asiakkaallakin on tiettyjä velvollisuuksia, hän ei voi elää kuin pellossa ja olettaa automaattisesti saavansa korvausta jos nyt omasta mielestään joku asia ei mennyt niin optimaalisesti kuin hän uskoi ja toivoi.




> Sinänsä en näe että muutama lisäpysähdys haittaisi kyydissä olijoita. Matka-aika pitenisi vain marginaalisesti, ja tärkeämpää on täsmällisyys kuin absoluuttinen matka-aika.


Näkisin että ihmiset jakautuvat suurin piirtein 3 eri kategoriaan sen suhteen, mitä osa-aluetta joukkoliikenteessä arvostetaan. Nämä ovat yleistyksiä, joten ei tarvitse heti vetää hernettä nenään.Nuoret, opiskelijat arvostavat helppoutta eli heille tärkeintä on päästä mahdollisimman lähelle määränpäätään mahdollisimman läheltä lähtöpaikkaansa. Olen nähnyt puolen tunnin odotuksen päästäkseen 200 metrin matkan bussilla ettei tarvitse kävellä.  Perheelliset arvostavat eniten sitä, että matkaan kuluu mahdollisimman vähän aikaa ja eläkeläisille matkan edullisuus on suurin vaikutustekijä. Asiaa täytyisi kysyä kyydissä olijoilta, mutta kyllähän se jo matkustusmukavuuden kannalta on paras mitä vähemmän pysähdyksiä on matkassa. Jos yksikin pysähdys voidaan välttää ja vaikka sillä ei olisi vaikutusta matka-aikaan, on se parempaa matkantekoa ihan jo fyysisesti kuin jatkuvat koukkaukset pysäkeille ja pois.




> Mitä tulee reittimutkiin osalla vuoroista: en sanoisi että prioriteetti olisi aina ajaa suorinta reittiä. Mutka voi olla paikallaan jos se tuo matkustajia. Mutta se on ongelma jos osa vuoroista ajaa suoraan ja osa mutkan kautta. Matkustaja ei hahmota helposti tarjontaa. Ongelma pahenee jos mahdollisia lenkkivaihtoehtoja on useita ja jos lähtöminuutitkin vaihtelevat satunnaisesti.


Mutta minkäs teet? Jos samaan aikaan menee useampi vuoro, niin kannattaako kaikkia kierrättää lenkin kautta? Totta kai suurin osa kauempaa tulevista asiakkaista haluaa suorat vuorot ja tietysti lenkin varrella olevat haluavat kiertävät vuorot. Kuka päättää ketkä matkustajat jäävät ilman joukkoliikennepalvelua? Sinä? Yritän näin vain kertoa, että nykyinen tarjonta on rakentunut kysynnän pohjalta käytettävissä olevin resurssein. Se, että vuorot kiertävät välillä lenkkiä perustuu kysyntään eikä siihen, että näin saadaan tuotto maksimoitua. Jos halutaan viivasuoria, helppotajuisia reittejä niin jotain on uhrattava mutta eikö se silloin ole tarjonnasta pois? Kumpi on tärkeämpää; selkeä reitistö vai palveleva reitistö? Jos yhteen suuntaan kumarrat niin yleensä toiseen suuntaan pyllistät.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Mainituissa tapauksissa en itse maksaisi korvauksia tai antaisi ilmaismatkoja. Ensimmäisen tällaisen reklamaation kohdalla per henkilö antaisin kahvikupongin, josko se varmistaisi ettei valita toiste niin heppoisesti. Jatkossa pelkät ystävälliset pahoittelut, ei maksa mitään muuta kuin käsittelykulut. Mutta surullinen tilanne jos näkemys asiakkaista on, että aina ne yrittävät huijata. En tietenkäään voi tietää tilanteen yksityiskohtia, mutta eikös tuossa aiemmin keskustelussa mainittu, että niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huutaa... Ainakin kannattaa uhrata pari ajatusta tälle, koska olisi se ainakin rakentavampaa kuin olettaa että asiakkaat ovat lähtökohtaisesti pöljiä, ahneita ja huijareita.

Suora vs. lenkki: selkeyttä on johdonmukaisuus, ei välttämättä yksioikoinen suoruus, joka tietysti on sekin etu. Mitä kysyntään tulee niin väittäisin, että siinä missä linjastoa varioimalla yritetään poimia jokainen matkustaja läheltä perustuu ajatukseen siitä, että kysyntä on olemassa ja muuttumatonta. Nämä ovat käytännössä pakkokäyttäjiä. Samalla menetetään sellaisia potentiaalisia asiakkaita, jotka eivät tule kyytiin, kun eivät hahmota tarjontaa. Kuka esimerkiksi haluaa käyttää bussia, jos tietää että aamulla tiettyyn aikaan pääsee kotoa kaupunkiiin, mutta ei ole aavistusta miten takaisin pääsisi? Tai jos takaisin on vain muutama hajavuoro, kun tarvitsisi joustavaa paluumahdollisuutta? Linjaston kannattavuutta ei pidä tarkastella vuoro kerrallaan, koska valtaosa asiakkaista tarvitsee meno-paluun eikä toinen näistä välttämättä sijoitu aikatauluun "kannattavana" aikana. Ja jos toinen matka ei onnistu niin sitten se matkustaja ei tule "kannattavaankaan" vuoroon, joka sekin vähitellen kuihtuu pois. Oikea tapa tarkastella kannattavuutta on järjestelmänlaajuisesti, olkoon se linjajärjestelmä sitten minkäsuuruinen kokonaisuus hyvänsä. Aina tulee olemaan yksittäin tarkasteltuna kannattamattomia vuoroja, mutta niiden tehtävä on tukea verkostoa ja kannattavien vuorojen kannattavuutta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mainituissa tapauksissa en itse maksaisi korvauksia tai antaisi ilmaismatkoja. Ensimmäisen tällaisen reklamaation kohdalla per henkilö antaisin kahvikupongin, josko se varmistaisi ettei valita toiste niin heppoisesti. Jatkossa pelkät ystävälliset pahoittelut, ei maksa mitään muuta kuin käsittelykulut. Mutta surullinen tilanne jos näkemys asiakkaista on, että aina ne yrittävät huijata. En tietenkäään voi tietää tilanteen yksityiskohtia, mutta eikös tuossa aiemmin keskustelussa mainittu, että niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huutaa... Ainakin kannattaa uhrata pari ajatusta tälle, koska olisi se ainakin rakentavampaa kuin olettaa että asiakkaat ovat lähtökohtaisesti pöljiä, ahneita ja huijareita.


En edes kysy mistä kahvikupongit on saatu ja onko sinulla tietoa niiden kustannerakenteesta. Sanotaanko näin, että hyväksyn vastauksen muuten. En ole väittänyt että aina ne yrittävät huijata. Kuten ketjussa jo on mainittu, 99,9 % matkoista onnistuu hyvin ja palautteita on todella vähän ja niistä huijauksia on vieläkin pienempi osuus kuin 0,1% Mutta niitäkin on. Aina löytyy joku joka yrittää hyötyä toisten kustannuksella. Aina palautetta käsittelee avoimin mielin ja ilman lähtökohtia, mutta valitettavan usein palautteen syynä on asiakkaan pöljyys ja ahneus ja valitettavasti joskus jopa huijausyritys. Teen itse aina kaikkeni vähentääkseni palautteiden syntymistä niillä keinoilla mitä on käytettävissä, mutta jos tämänkin ketjun näkemykset ja toimintatavat valtaavat alaa, niin on se työ hukkaan heitettyä.




> Suora vs. lenkki: selkeyttä on johdonmukaisuus, ei välttämättä yksioikoinen suoruus, joka tietysti on sekin etu. Mitä kysyntään tulee niin väittäisin, että siinä missä linjastoa varioimalla yritetään poimia jokainen matkustaja läheltä perustuu ajatukseen siitä, että kysyntä on olemassa ja muuttumatonta. Nämä ovat käytännössä pakkokäyttäjiä. Samalla menetetään sellaisia potentiaalisia asiakkaita, jotka eivät tule kyytiin, kun eivät hahmota tarjontaa. Kuka esimerkiksi haluaa käyttää bussia, jos tietää että aamulla tiettyyn aikaan pääsee kotoa kaupunkiiin, mutta ei ole aavistusta miten takaisin pääsisi? Tai jos takaisin on vain muutama hajavuoro, kun tarvitsisi joustavaa paluumahdollisuutta? Linjaston kannattavuutta ei pidä tarkastella vuoro kerrallaan, koska valtaosa asiakkaista tarvitsee meno-paluun eikä toinen näistä välttämättä sijoitu aikatauluun "kannattavana" aikana. Ja jos toinen matka ei onnistu niin sitten se matkustaja ei tule "kannattavaankaan" vuoroon, joka sekin vähitellen kuihtuu pois. Oikea tapa tarkastella kannattavuutta on järjestelmänlaajuisesti, olkoon se linjajärjestelmä sitten minkäsuuruinen kokonaisuus hyvänsä. Aina tulee olemaan yksittäin tarkasteltuna kannattamattomia vuoroja, mutta niiden tehtävä on tukea verkostoa ja kannattavien vuorojen kannattavuutta.


Käsitit kysymyksen väärin. Tehdään se sitten mahdollisimman selvästi. Onko reitistön suoruus ja yksinkertaistaminen niin suuri (itseis-) arvo että sen vuoksi tulee karsia nykyiselläänkin suosittuja reittivariantteja ilman taattua tietoa siitä että suoristaminen tuo lisää käyttäjiä? Kyllä/ei? Täältä luulisi löytyvän näkökanta  käyttäjien näkökulmasta, mutta onko se vain luuloa? Jos se helpottaa kysymykseen vastaamista, niin minä olen ainakin vahvasti karsimista vastaan koska se heikentäisi ja huonontaisi asiakkaiden palvelutasoa.

----------


## antti

Kummasti vaan jutut rönsyilee otsikosta. Jos pohditaan informaation parantamista linjakilvissä, niin miksei Suomessakin siirrytä panemaan jokaiselle linjalle numero. Jopa Venäjällä on joka linjalla oma tunnusnumeronsa, samoin Ruotsissa, Tanskassa, Saksassa ja niin edelleen. Helsingistä menee vaikkapa Mäntsälään busseja Lahdentietä joko moottoritietä koko matkan tai Haarajoen kautta  tai Hyrylän - Järvenpään kautta ja sieltä edelleen joko Kellokosken tai Tikkaron tai Halkian ja Nummisten kautta. Paluusuunnassa yksi vuoro vielä Nikkilän kauttakin. Ja Mäntsälästä busseja jatkaa Orimattilaan, Lahteen, Jyväskylään, Ouluun, Mikkeliin, Savonlinnaan, Joensuuhun ja niin edelleen. Ja esimerkiksi Joensuuhun tai Mikkeliin on vuoroja myös Kouvolan kautta. Pykälien edellyttämä vähimmäisinfo linjakilpitekstinä on vain määräpaikka. Numeroinnilla olisi helpompi selittää oudommalle kulkijalle että määrätyillä numeroilla pääsee vaikka Kellokoskelle kuin 16:40 Mäntsälän bussi menee Halkian kautta, mutta 17:00 Mäntsälän bussi menee halutulle paikkakunnalle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kummasti vaan jutut rönsyilee otsikosta. Jos pohditaan informaation parantamista linjakilvissä, niin miksei Suomessakin siirrytä panemaan jokaiselle linjalle numero. Jopa Venäjällä on joka linjalla oma tunnusnumeronsa, samoin Ruotsissa, Tanskassa, Saksassa ja niin edelleen. Helsingistä menee vaikkapa Mäntsälään busseja Lahdentietä joko moottoritietä koko matkan tai Haarajoen kautta  tai Hyrylän - Järvenpään kautta ja sieltä edelleen joko Kellokosken tai Tikkaron tai Halkian ja Nummisten kautta. Paluusuunnassa yksi vuoro vielä Nikkilän kauttakin. Ja Mäntsälästä busseja jatkaa Orimattilaan, Lahteen, Jyväskylään, Ouluun, Mikkeliin, Savonlinnaan, Joensuuhun ja niin edelleen. Ja esimerkiksi Joensuuhun tai Mikkeliin on vuoroja myös Kouvolan kautta. Pykälien edellyttämä vähimmäisinfo linjakilpitekstinä on vain määräpaikka. Numeroinnilla olisi helpompi selittää oudommalle kulkijalle että määrätyillä numeroilla pääsee vaikka Kellokoskelle kuin 16:40 Mäntsälän bussi menee Halkian kautta, mutta 17:00 Mäntsälän bussi menee halutulle paikkakunnalle.


Haittapuolena tämä satunnainen kulkija tarvitsisi puhelinluettelon kokoisen kirjan jossa sitten kerrottaisiin mitä mikin linjanumero tarkoittaa.

----------


## antti

Vai puhelinluettelon paksuista opasta linjanumeroista, eipäs nyt liioitella. Varmasti yksi A4 paperi riittää vaikkapa Mäntsälän linjaston erittelyyn. Käytännössä vain muutamassa solmukohdassa linjojen määrä on yli kymmenen, jossain Kellokoskella riittää parin - kolmen linjatunnuksen tietäminen. Pikavuorot voi eritellä vaikkapa X-kirjaimella tai omalla alkunumerolla, vaikka 9:llä. Ja voihan numeron viereen panna määräpaikkatietoa kuten HSL-liikenteessä. Vaatii jonkinmoista pikalukutaitoa ja hyvää näköäkin lukea vaikkapa Hyrylä - Järvenpää - Mäntsälä - Orimattila - Lahti kovaa vauhtia lähestyvän bussin linjakyltistä ja sanalla muistaa, että tämä menee juuri Kellokosken kautta. Miten kansalaiset Saksassa pärjäävät, kun maaseudun linjanumerot ovat nelinumeroisia, kun eivät tiedä paremmasta niin nykytilanne on hyvä vai?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Vai puhelinluettelon paksuista opasta linjanumeroista, eipäs nyt liioitella. Varmasti yksi A4 paperi riittää vaikkapa Mäntsälän linjaston erittelyyn. Käytännössä vain muutamassa solmukohdassa linjojen määrä on yli kymmenen, jossain Kellokoskella riittää parin - kolmen linjatunnuksen tietäminen. Pikavuorot voi eritellä vaikkapa X-kirjaimella tai omalla alkunumerolla, vaikka 9:llä. Ja voihan numeron viereen panna määräpaikkatietoa kuten HSL-liikenteessä. Vaatii jonkinmoista pikalukutaitoa ja hyvää näköäkin lukea vaikkapa Hyrylä - Järvenpää - Mäntsälä - Orimattila - Lahti kovaa vauhtia lähestyvän bussin linjakyltistä ja sanalla muistaa, että tämä menee juuri Kellokosken kautta. Miten kansalaiset Saksassa pärjäävät, kun maaseudun linjanumerot ovat nelinumeroisia, kun eivät tiedä paremmasta niin nykytilanne on hyvä vai?


Pahoittelen. Käsitin originaaliviestistäsi, että Suomessa pitäisi kaikki kaikille linjoille pistää vain numeraalinen informaatio, joka johtaisi tuohon puhelinluetteloefektiin numeroavaruuden kasvaessa aika huomattavasti. Periaatteessa en vastusta tuota linjanumerojärjestelmän laajempaa käyttöönottoa, mutta eihän se muuta sitä tosiasiaa että "turistin" tai muun ulkopaikkakuntalaisen on jostain ensin hankittava se tieto mitä linjanumerotunnus todellisuudessa tarkoittaa, itse linjanumero ei auta kuin auton marginaalisesti paremmassa erottamisessa (huonoissa kilvissä numero ei paljoa auta) ei sen informaation kertomisessa mistä auto kulkee.

----------


## aulis

Jos kaikki tämän maan vakio- ja pikavuorot numeroitaisiin, se menisi mielestäni jo liian pitkälle - kävisi melko pakosti niin kuin Kirkkonummella. Kohtuullisen usein liikkuville vakiovuoroille kannattaa vain laittaa numero, kuten on jo aika hyvin Helsingin, Tampereen ja Oulun seuduilla tehty.

Esimerkkinä vielä että Kemin-Tornion-Haaparannan linjat kannattaisi numeroida kokonaan - Salmela liikennöi niin tiuhaa liikennettä että saisi numeroinnilla bussiliikenteen vielä houkuttelevammaksi. Lapissa olisi myös helppo muutenkin numeroida linjoja koska maanteitä on sen verran harvassa että reittivariaatioitakin on hyvin vähän.

Käytännössä olisikin hyvä sellainen systeemi että jokainen maakunta huolehtii sisälleen järkevän numeroinnin ja rajoja ylittävässä liikenteessä naapurimaakunnat sopivat linjoille yhteiset numerot.

----------


## hylje

Niin, järjen käyttö sallittu. Numerot ovat sille peruslinjastolle jolla pääsee perille -- oli se paikallisliikennettä, vakiovuoroa tai pikaa. Erikoiset linjat, peruslinjastoa täydentävät mutta ei korvaavat, voivat ihan hyvin olla numerottomia. 

Jos nykyinen linjasto ei jakaudu siististi näin, numeroiden sekasotku lienee ihan hyvä mittari liikenteen selkeydelle.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Järkevällä numerointitavalla saadaan asia melko selväksi, eikä yleensä tarvita 3-numeroista pidempää linjatunnusta.
Jaetaan maa shakkiruudukon tapaan 4-kulmaisiin "soluihin".  Ei välttämättä lineaarisiin, suorakulmaisiin eikä samankokoisiin.Tarvittaessa lisätään keskusten väliin tyhjiä soluja, niin että samanvärisillä soluilla ei ole rajaviivaa, vaan ainoastaan nurkkakosketus. Tyhjän solun voi sijoittaa esim. Päijänteen kohdalle.Numeroidaan mustien solujen linjasto myötäpäivään, valkeiden vastapäivään, niin että esim. reitti Tampere - Hämeenlinna saa saman sataluvun kummassakin solussa.  Joitain satalukuja täytyy jättää väliin, mutta se on mahdollista, koska mistään keskuksesta ei lähde isoja teitä yhdeksään suuntaan.  Voidaan myös joutua poikkeamaan numerojärjestyksestä, esim. 100-200-400-300-600-700...  Väliin jätettyjä satalukuja voi käyttää välipaikkojen, esim. Valkeakoski ja Akaa, liikenteessä.2-numeroista tunnusta käytetään, jos linja ei ulotu kauas tuman ulkopuolelle, ja 1-numeroista, jos se ei ulotu lainkaan tuman ulkopuolelle.  Niin, että esim. linjat 3, 35, ja 357 lähtevät samaan suuntaan.Linjalta sivuun tehdyt pienet reittipoikkeamat (poistot, jatkot, pistot ja lenkit) merkitään korkeintaan kahdella lisäkirjaimella linjanumeron lopussa.Muut erikoistapaukset merkitään korkeintaan yhdellä lisäkirjaimella linjanumeron alussa.Heilurilinja saa väliin jätetyn sataluvun, tai jaetaan kahdeksi linjaksi.Pitkille pikavuoroille oma X-alkuinen numerointi (vrt. tiestön kansallinen ja E-numerointi).
Koivisto-konsernin tapa laittaa loppumatkasta kilpiin esim. "Pikavuoro Lahdesta", on matkustajaa vastassa olevien kannalta hyvä järjestely.  Yksi paikannimi on tässä tapauksessa riittävä informaatiomäärä.

----------


## Tomi

Otsikkoa lievästi sivuten: Pystyykö vanhaa Hanover -merkkistä pistematriisilinjakilpeä käyttämään Mobitecin ohjaimella? Vai ovatko eri merkkiset laitteet täysin yhteensovittamattomia?

----------

